# I need some Ipod adapter direction



## jnc007 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a 2003 jetta wagon. I have the stock moonson, cd tape am/fm radio. I'm looking for what my best option is as far as integrating my ipod into my car. I'm no above some dismantling of my car if need be. I've read there are direct adapters and there's line in adaptors. I suppose my first question, is which is my best option? I know with the stock radio I can't get any display text on my radio, so I suppose I'm fine with just running everything from my ipod. I found a great how to about running the cable up through the arm rest. I liked that idea. I really just want a good quality sound, to have the ipod not out in the open and I want to stop using the crap belkin tune cradle thing. if it charged the ipod at the same time, that would be nice. So I know I'm all over the map here, but like I said, I need some direction.
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: I need some Ipod adapter direction (jnc007)*

I'd suggest the dice unit with an extension cable so you can keep the ipod in your armrest and be able to control it using the factory radio and steering wheel controls if you want to keep it out of sight, or use the ipod controls if you or a passenger feels so inclined
you'll need:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
the install is super easy too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:07 AM 3-24-2008_


----------

